# Para quien dude si seguir la electronica o quiera ser un inventor



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2013)

Hola, este tema lo seguire en estos dias, por si a alguien le interesa , como consejo.

pero empezare con esto :

1 --- de muchisimos lados se aprenden cosas muy valiosas, el tema es ser capaz de verlo:
lean esto tranquilos, pero despacio y tranquilos, es una noticia de julio del 2013 :

*Murió Douglas Engelbart, el inventor del mouse y la interfaz gráfica para computadoras*

Douglas Engelbart murió ayer a los 88 años, según informó su hija, Christina. En un mensaje de correo electrónico, informó que Engelbart murió durante la última noche; su salud se había estado deteriorando en los últimos tiempos, y empeoró en el último fin de semana.
Engelbart es el gigante sobre cuyos hombros se subieron Steve Jobs y Bill Gates para fundar la informática hogareña. El y su equipo crearon, a mediados de la década del 60, dos elementos clave: el mouse como dispositivo de interacción con las entonces gigantescas computadoras ( que estuvo por ser un dispositivo para controlar con la rodilla y no con la mano ) y la interfaz gráfica de usuario: es probable que usted esté viendo esto en una pantalla con ventanas y botones que permiten activar otros programas: eso fue idea de Engelbart y su equipo. Y creó un sistema que, además, permitía teleconferencias, y mantener una ventana de tamaño variable con el interlocutor mientras se usaban otras aplicaciones. Y tuvo -ya que estaba- la segunda computadora conectada a Internet.
Entrevistado por LA NACION en 2002 , Engelbart explicó que el trabajo que realizó entre 1964 y 1968 en el Stanford Research Institute nació de una reflexión de 1950 (cuando tenía 25 años, y después de dejar de ser operador de radar para la Marina estadounidense): "Lo que necesitamos es generar herramientas que mejoren esas instituciones y que a su vez puedan crear herramientas más efectivas. Lo que quería (y lo que sigo buscando) es superar el coeficiente intelectual colectivo, hacernos más capaces."
Engelbart pertenece a una generación que tuvo un acceso relativamente flexible a las computadoras, y que entendió perfectamente su potencial.
Del grupo de genios que logró formar en Stanford nacieron el ratón y la interfaz gráfica con ventanas variables. Pero hacia el fin de la década de 1970 su trabajo -que era impresionante pero no parecía tener una aplicación práctica directa- perdió interés y su grupo se fue quedando sin fondos; durante toda esa década varios de sus ingenieros se fueron a otros centros de investigación, incluyendo el Palo Alto Research Center de Xerox.
Allí Xerox creó la Alto, la primera computadora que hoy reconoceríamos como moderna, con un monitor color, un mouse y un sistema operativo con una interfaz gráfica de usuario (es decir, que no dependía de comandos escritos). Por allí pasaron, a fines de la década de 1970, Steve Jobs y Bill Gates, que llevaron las ideas de Engelbart a ser usadas a diario por cientos de millones de personas.

marquen abajo que esta mi opinion , pero en claro, asi no lo leen de primera, :
primero saquen sus conclusiones .

y aca pueden ver algo:
habia cosas que ya se inventaron, pero no fueron capaces de hacer fortuna con ellos, tuvo que venir otro a hacer que ese invento se haga millones.
y es que cada quien es como es .

estas para mi son las 2 primeras grandes lecciones de la vida:

1 --- ser capaz de verse a uno mismo , de reconocer como es uno y de lo que es capaz......*y de lo que no .*
2 --- ser capaz de ver y entender como es el mundo , o sea mas alla de nosotros.

recien ahi uno puede comenzar a planificar en base a verdades.
y no a mentiras, como creerse que uno es superman o que hara millones , o que inventara algo novedoso .
o que inventando algo novedoso la plata le llovera.
bastara inventar cualquier cosa que te vendran a dar /ofrecer millones por ella.
o que con solo estudiar , o que .............
para otro dia.

se que se puede editar este primer mensaje, pero quitaria continuidad y obligaria a seguir releyendo este primero , asi que agregare  en donde corresponde.


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 4, 2013)

Me da mucha bronca (rabia) cuando veo que los diarios dicen: "murió Douglas Engelbart, el creador del mouse".

Vean este documental (en inglés) y relacionados: 
"The Mother of All Demos"





 Link de Stanford

Consola de comandos, editores, hipertexto (sí, con links como tenemos hoy, solo tardaron 30 años en darse cuenta de que era una buena idea); colaboración en línea!!! (es decir, lo que podés hacer hoy con google docs editando 2 o más personas el mismo documento); comunicación por voz y video, procesador de texto, concepto de etiquetas/tags/categorías/información jerárquica, lenguajes y herramientas de programación, computadoras en red etc, etc... *todo eso en la década del 60!!!!.*

Pero claro, quien lo iba a entender en esa época si la mayoría usaba tarjetas perforadas todavía....

Después hablan de Steve Jobs y Bill Gates.
Douglas Engelbart hizo un aporte infinatemente mayor. Básicamente el tipo creó la interacción humano-computadora, siendo el puntapié fundamental de todo lo que siguió.

Se merecería un reconocimiento mucho mayor, y no algo tan superficial como "el creador del mouse".
¿Que tal "el que hizo posible que un humano pueda usar una computadora"?


----------



## analogico (Jul 4, 2013)

otro menos conocido todavia


a la lista Stafford Beer http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stafford_Beer
 y su buena idea


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2013)

es que eso es "la realidad " de el mundo .
casi siempre es y fue asi.

no dire que esta mal o esta bien , solo que asi es.
seria mas "lindo " que todo el mundo se respete y seamos como la familia inghals con valores y respeto .
y si ........ indudable.

que un buen comerciante / empresario  se asocie a un inventor y se hagan socios y amigos.

pero saben que ?? la realida d no es asi, muchas veces la culpa es de ambos:
el "inventor" es un paranoico que piensa que todos le quieren robar y que "la otra tarea " es facil, que  solo con su invento alcanza y que se lo sacaran de las manos.

y el empresario sabe que el invento ese se lo podra guardar en un cajon, que si no sabe asociarse, si no se anima a invertir, a delegar, a formar una empresa, si no hace una linea de producccion , si no es capaz de "repartir sus ganacias " ......... no hara nada, se convertira ese inventor en una rata resentida  que envejecera sin ver que su invento fue usado.

o peor, que se lo robaron.

es asi el mundo .

miren en ebay o en cualquier pagina, esta lleno de chucherias, cosas originales, aparatillos y souvenirs tecnologicos, son "ideas " de otros.
pero que otros las llevaron a el comercio.
que alguno  puso la plata, se contacto con fabricantes, y se mando a la produccion y luego a la venta.

y el que se le ocurrio ?? muchas veces "bien gracias ".

mas alla de lo util que pueda ser algo el mundo es esto : una red , una linea de eventos necesarios hasta que lleguen a la produccion , y en toda esa linea muchisima gente tiene que trabajar e invertir.

este señor de la nota , pudo haber sido un genio, pero en computacion.
los genios en darse cuenta de el negocio, de darse cuenta de lo que se podia , PERO DARSE CUENTA A UN NIVEL SUFICIENTE  como para jugarse todo , y ademas tener la naturaleza como para llevarlo a cabo................fueron lso que hoy son millonarios.






*te gusta la electronica ?? estudiar ? aprender ?? hacer aparatitos? hacer plaquetas ?? que funcionen ? ?......... bueno, si te esforzas eso haras.
eso.
no grandes negocios.*



imaginen un doctor, micro biologo que investiga y descubre, pero es incapaz de salir a vender , a promocionar, a presentar, a arriesgarse y generar el desarrollo de un producto a nivel comercial ...... por mas que ese producto salve vidas.
se lo queda  en su laboratorio.
lo comenta por lo bajo ,  con miedo a que se lo roben , pero no sabe tampoco como "hacerlo plata ".
que ?? .......ahi queda.
y mañana aparece otro que si le ve lo que es pero ademas se arriesga, y sabe como hacer lo que tiene que hacer ........ y el producto entonces llega a millones de personas.

es lo que es, como ya dije, ojala todos fuesemso honestos, respetuosos, .
no es epoca.


----------



## chclau (Jul 5, 2013)

En todo de acuerdo con fernando, y personalmente, respeto a los empresarios, que no son pocos, que saben hacer eso: jugarse, conseguir capital, ARRIESGARSE, empujar, hasta que el producto sale al mercado.

No es facil arriesgarse, no digo con eso que acepto ni tolero las sanguijuelas que explotan a la gente y se llenan los bolsillos, pero sin llegar a ello, son muchos los empresarios que mientras gente como yo se desconectan de todo porque llego el finde o las vacaciones o el final del dia... ellos tienen que seguir y seguir porque algunas (o muchas) empresas no permiten que sus dueños se tomen ni vacaciones, ni descanso, ni se desconecten de la realidad competitiva de nuestros dias.

La familia Inghals... muy linda para hacer una serie lacrimogena. Pero despues de ver dos o tres capitulos... ni nosotros mismos nos creemos (o soportamos) tanta bondad, tanta generosidad, tanto salvemos el mundo aunque muramos en el intento. Son pocos, muy pocos los Inghals de este planeta. La realidad es dura, la lucha por la vida es dura, es la ley de la supervivencia en el mundo animal. Y en el mundo humano, por un lado es mucho mas tranqui (los depredadores casi nunca te matan), por otro lado es tan despiadado o mas que en el mundo animal.


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 5, 2013)

http://xkcd.com/1234/


----------



## fernandob (Jul 5, 2013)

Algunas cosas mas, que son mi forma de pensar, CREO QUE no es una forma de pensar caprichosa ni azaroza, ni motivada por cosas egoistas, sino ...simple experiencia:

1 --- un gran primer error lo cometemos en el colegio.
al creernos vivos adelante de lso compañeros haciendo tonterias, NO digo de perderse la infancia.
digo que si uno esta un tiempo en el mar, pues a tirarse a el agua.
si estas un tiempo en un concierto , pues a disfrutar al musica, si vas un tiempo al bosque, con un tio , a pescar, *pues a aprovechar lo que hay , y aprender y buscar disfrutar*.
hay un concepto de rebeldia tonta , que es negarse a hacer lo que en ese momento hay .
y se pierde la oportunidad.
pues en la epoca de estudio suele pasar, se creen que es una tonteria, o quizas que mañana podran ....... y no es asi , cada cosa tiene su epoca.

asi que cada quien que se dedica a perdr el tiempo en la secundaria, o dedica energias en hacerse el vivo con sus compañeros o burlarse de un profesor.
hace eso :
gran estupidez.
desaprovechar lo que en ese momento le da la vida.

cuantas veces vimos, al pasear por la calle esto : (es un juego, haganlo, y piensenlo , por mas que sean chicos) :
CARTONEROS, gente grande con chicos a su lado recogiendo la basura.
nada es .......para todos, uno de chico va al colegio, por que lso padres lo obligan, y cree que eso "esta ahi" o que "es una perdida de tiempo".
pero muchos no tienen esa oportunidad ni a palos.

y miren, luego en internet , porcentajes, de infancia que tiene acceso a educacion, a .........comida o agua potable simplemente.

y luego piensen cuando pierden un año bobeando con sus amigos si son "vivos " ......o que ??


*2 --- vamos a LA ELECTRONICA:*
tiene ventajas y contras, hay cosas que no vemos pero las sentimos:
la electronica es linda y agradable:
no engaña, es un reto pero accesible.
y nos da (el mercado) infinidad de herramientas, ya que el mercado nos ofrece infinidad de componentes y elementos, no nos sentiremos "atados de manos " por no poder hacer algo , por no tener elementos disponibles.
y ademas: la electronica no tiene practicamente trabas legales.
no es como la medicina, que si queres hacer un "experimento raro" necesitas usar a algunos cadaveres y te convertis en un frankenstein.
no necesitas tener una matricula o un permiso, por eso cualquier apuede ser un hoobysta y disfrutar de esto.
y es algo que se realimenta:
por eso es algo que avanzo tanto.

pero en parte esa es su contra:
el ser tan abierta y tener tanto empuje hace que sea comun, sea compettitva y se hablo ya de que es un "comodity " en muchos lugares, lo cual hace que .......no sea negocio muchas veces para vivir.

*3 -- la confusa eleccion*
siempre me parecio confuso el tema , en el colegio, cuando te acercan al idea de orientacion vocacional, a uno le podra gustar al electronica.
pero el tema es :
¿ te gusta como hooby ?? o para vivir ?? 
y no termina ahi :
ccreo que , como puse al principio de todo :



fernandob dijo:


> las 2 primeras grandes lecciones de la vida:
> 
> 1 --- ser capaz de verse a uno mismo , de reconocer como es uno y de lo que es capaz......*y de lo que no .*
> 2 --- ser capaz de ver y entender como es el mundo , o sea mas alla de nosotros.
> ...


 
entonces uno no debe solo pensar :
en que cosas soy bueno  en epoca de joven de estudio ??? 
sino que se debe plantear muchas otras cosas mas .
como : de que manera quiero vivir ???  
tengo algo disponible ahora para mi futuro ?? (me refiero a familia que te puede ayudar a conseguir un buen trabajo, o un lugar donde te gustaria vivir y que tenes disponible, pero rechazas por  una mala idea. ) .

hay una vieja frase, que lei hace mucho, medio como un chiste :
la mama le daba al "nene " ya grandulon  una cucharada de comida aunque este ya no la necesitase y este , sabiamente le decia:
*"MAMA !!!!! haceme vivo........que grande me hago solo !!!! " *

 en la realidad nadie mas que uno se hace vivo, y en la realidad el concepto de "vivo" esta muy confuso, se esconde entre falsos ejemplos  muchisimo.
pero es tarea de UNO MISMO  el lograr eso.
mama y papa (si tenemos la suerte de tenerlos) nos haran grandes , dandonos de comer, mandandonos al colegio.

pero depende de nosotros  hacernos vivos , y un buen comienzo es aprrender :
de todos lados.
incluso de mama y papa , que uno suele no escucharlos.
incluso de los malos ejemplos, de todo se aprende., de lo bueno y de lo malo , .

me estoy yendo de el tema:
lo importante:

hay fisicos, matematicos, biologos........que no tienen un trabajo digno.
asi que : si se creen que con estudiar algo dificil alcanza, o que con elegir bien o mal .
no es tan asi.
es mas dificil o facil, segun se mire:
yo , mi consejo , luego de años:

es simple:
si tienen algo que les guste, les apasione, pues eso es una ventaja muy grande, pero primero cuestionenselo  a ver si es algo viable, no esperen que sea lo maximo, solo si es viable, no si haran fortuna, solo si es un trabajo.
y la electronica si lo es.
no da para siquiera soñar con ser bill gates, eso es tonteria.
pero si es un trabajo.

y si no hay nada que les guste, pues elijan una carrera que si les de trabajo:
cada pais es distinto, algo que saben que entraran en un organismo publico o en la empresa de papa .

EL TRUCO EN TODOS LOS  CASOS :
ser constante, nada mas, lo vi en varias ocasiones.
se r constante.
si vas a hacer tal carrera o tal cosa:
dale, dale , dale, y dale.
y no te distriagas hasta terminar.
nada te distriaga.
constancia.
:




espero les sea de utilidad


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2013)

la otra cosa que calculo a todo el mundo le pesa:
uno estudia para dedicarse a eso.

pues bien , aunque duela decirlo pero el mundo no gira al rededor nuestro , por mas buenas o malas personas que seamos.

quizas realmente nos guste tal o cual cosa, pero vivimos en un lugar donde eso no servira, y mas que nada me refiero a la posicion politico /social de el lugar donde uno vive, sea pueblo, pais, o lo que sea.

uno quiere estudiar y dedicarse y vivir BIEN  , no ser un actor famoso , ni futbolista, pero si se supone estudias un monton y te dedicas, pues:
¿ diganme? 
acaso no es por decantacion que uno espera que ese esfuerzo sea retribuido ?? 

pues bien, mi consejo es este, a pesar de que se que SERA MUY DIFICIL  por que justo cuando deben decidir es que son jovenes, es como si estuviese la cosa dada vuelta:
uno de joven que es cuando menos experiencia tiene y  encima para colmo de males aun no se le ha desarrollaado ni el oido ni el cerebro para escuchar y atender consejos de mayores  es cuando debe tomar estas serias desiciones:

miren a todo el entorno, a su alrededor, miren lo que tienen, miren a donde se pueden ir, las posibilidades, si estas estan justo en su casa buenisimo, pero si estan mas lejos, pues vean si se puede.
estudiar para ingeniero en un pais bananero no es algo muy practico.
estudiar para buzo en el desierto de el sahara tampoco .
es necesario tener en cuenta  TODO .
no digo que se vayan a tirar a cualquier lado , pero si que miren  TODO .
es como un TP de el colegio.
para eso estudiaron, siempre lo digo :
lo mas importante que aprendi en el taller es que puedo analizar, estudiar cualquier cosa yo .
asi que el TP es :
ver todo tu entorno, analizar las posibilidades, ver como les va a otros, ver el lugar donde vivis, las posibilidades.
donde vivis hay trabajo ??
algun familiar tiene un buen cargo que te puede ayudar??
tenes ciudadania por la familia para hacer un viaje a un lugar mas prometedor ?? 


cosa de ustedes sera su destino .


----------

